# DIY all terrain electric scooter 534 Euro and city version 100 euro



## st123 (Dec 21, 2020)

Looking for an inexpensive electric scooter suitable for all terrain, I decided to build one......I decided to a simple project, easy to replicate.

The secret formula is : an electric skateboard + the front of a kick scooter = inexpensive electric vehicle on 3 wheels (534 euro )

1. All terrain version 534 euro

Lets see some results and some tests :



















Skateboard's front wheels were removed (SYL 08 ) and replaced with the front of a kick scooter (Razor A 5 air ) resulting an excellent off-road scooter. Don't worry it is a simple project ! Results : An off road scooter with a large platform , stable, powerful, fast, folding and affordable ( comparing with an off-road scooter with the same power )

1450 W × 2 brushless electric motors
10 Ah 36 V battery
38 km/h max. speed
Instantaneous Power: 1800W


2. City version 100 euro

With the same formula 350 w single hub electric skateboard + front of a kick scooter :






electric motor : 350 W brushless
battery : 4400 mAh 24 V

In am thinking to attach a platform with flexible solar panels in the future.


----------

